# bear archery 2012 bow teaser ***(((ANARCHY)))***



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

http://www.beararcheryproducts.com/anarchy/


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

that was a sweet vid


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

it looks better than the previous offerings, limbs aren't super preloaded.. but its still a single cam, so it can only do so much..

we'll see what a month brings


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

if u look close they are, there atleast as pre loaded as the attack


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

And at least to me it looks like a dual cam.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> And at least to me it looks like a dual cam.


Thats what I thought but I don't know.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

it looks like a single due to the shot at 14-15 seconds. it has perimited weighted technology


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

it also looks like a new limb pocket, not really an actual pocket, but im not sure on this one


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

It has less preload, as I see. If you look in the last shot, the left "wheel" is smaller


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

yes it does have less pre load i now noticed


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Some dual cams are perimeter weighted. 

Is that you're plane in the avatar N77?


----------

